# FREE rabbit control in Kent



## fergie768 (25 June 2008)

Hello
 My name is Steven (Steve or Fergie) I'm 28 Married with one child and live in Maidstone. I am a very responsible and conscious person. I read on one of your threads that someone was having trouble with rabbits well would like to offer my assistance. I have Ferrets that can be used and a pcp Air Rifle that is virtually silent so as not to spook the horses I also have Shotgun (complete with licence) both of these would only be used if the ok was given by the person granting permission and at the time stated by that person i.e. when the horses are away in the stables ect. I have all the necessary insurance.
All shots will / would be taken only if safe to do so. I have spent most of my life around some sort of fire arm either on farms as a child and in the last 12 years of serving with the Royal Engineers (Army)


----------



## Fantasy_World (25 June 2008)

Hiya Steven and welcome to this forum. Thankyou for your post and kind offer of help   I hope that this offer is taken up by some of the members on this forum because it is not every day that you get someone offering to help with rabbit problems for free as I would imagine most people have to grin and bear it or else pay people to sort it out. 
best wishes 
Caz


----------



## eekmon (25 June 2008)

Wish you were in my neck of the woods!!


----------



## custard (25 June 2008)

Hi Steven thankyou for this, sadly you are a long way off but if you have a contact in the Midlands let us know!


----------



## Sprout (25 June 2008)

Hi Steven, I really wish you were in the New Forest, we have hundreds of flaming rabbits, who just sit and wave at the foxes, buzzards and our dogs, they are eating all the grass, destroying the orchard and digging in the menage - they might look sweet but they are driving me INSANE!


----------



## Cop-Pop (25 June 2008)

Gah wish you were closer   We can't have people shooting at the yard tho - need an army of ferrets!!


----------



## soggy (26 June 2008)

I have spent most of my life around some sort of fire arm either on farms as a child and in the last 12 years of serving with the Royal Engineers (Army)
		
Click to expand...

That would have made you 16! Didn't know the REME took lads on at 16.


----------



## fergie768 (26 June 2008)

I'm not in the REME , I'M a Royal Engineer two completely differant Corps


----------



## fergie768 (26 June 2008)

if any of you wish to send me a pm with you location on, I have feinds all over the contry which will do the same for you


----------



## MikeTheDog (18 July 2008)

Wish you were in my neck of the woods!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not far from you Igster, Arun Valley. Let me know if you require a hand with your rabbit problem, only ancient and traditional methods used


----------



## billandben (11 May 2010)

Hi,
I live near Coxheath (5 miles south of Maidstone) - are you still processing rabbits with your ferrets???  If so, I might be interested in giving them some exercise.


----------



## EquestrianType (31 May 2010)

fergie768 said:



			I'm not in the REME , I'M a Royal Engineer two completely differant Corps
		
Click to expand...

I get this vision of fergie making cheeky girl rabbit lures out of PE4..................anyone watched 'Caddyshack'??


----------



## Grovesie (5 June 2010)

I'm looking for some land in the New Forest/Dorset to shoot my air-rifle on. I'm particularly keen on rabbits or pidgeons, but I don't mind exterminating other vermin too.


----------

